# Powerful Storm Sets Ships Adrift at Sydney’s Port Botany



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

It was a wild and dangerous night Tuesday in Sydney, Australia as a powerful storm caused two large containerships to break free their moorings, among other damage. According to the Sydney Morning Herald, the 4,600 TEU Hapag Lloyd containership, MV Kiel Express, broke free from its moorings in strong winds Tuesday evening at Port Botany, located just south of downtown Sydney in Botany Bay. The drifting vessel then reportedly cut the bow mooring line of the OOCL Hong Kong before pinning itself against a third vessel, all as tugboats tried to gain control of the situation. The report says that OOCL Hong Kong sustained some damage to its stern after its bow swung out in the wind and its stern rammed against the pier. Photos from the scene show the MV Kiel Express side-by-side against the MV Safmarine Makutu, another 4,100 TEU containership that was moored nearby. The report states that a responding tug was nearly pinned between the two vessels.The stronger-than-forecasted storm wreaked havoc across Sydney and surrounding area overnight Tuesday, producing destructive winds reaching up to 100 m.p.h. at times, torrential rains, some snow, and a strong storm surge. Port Botany is a deepwater seaport and is the second busiest container port in Australia.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower.sm.yesterday.19:19.reowerful storm sets ships adrift at sydney's port botany.thank for this news report.they showed the storm on the tv news,but no metion of ships breaking away from there mooring's,any pictures?thanks again regards ben27


----------



## waiwera (Feb 13, 2005)

*Ships Adrift Botany Bay*

I wonder if this was a case of the self tensioning winches being left on tension settings? Remember on the first generation OCL Bay boats we always had a challenge setting the winches or turning them off in high winds and monitoring them carefully. May be another case where these huge ships - with very small crews ( I have heard just 11 people mentioned) - just do not have the man(woman)power when things go wrong or out of the ordinary!


----------



## China hand (Sep 11, 2008)

With such a "sail area", minimum manning, not so much reserve power; these events are going to be more frequent.


----------

